# Ayreonaut finally goes HD



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, fellow Shacksters, I've finally ponied up and ordered an HDTV. :spend:
Welcome to the 90s, right? Ha ha! :yay:

It's a Sony 50" A3000. 

It may be one of the last of its kind. 
Sony is getting out of the rear projection racket.
It seems odd, considering they make some of the finest RPTVs.
I'll be sure to let you know my impressions after I receive and calibrate it.

The process of assembling a new AV cabinet, removing all of my system from my old cabinet, 
and setting everything back up in the new cabinet took about 8 hours. 
What an ordeal! But I'm glad that's over; now I can just swap out the TV when it arrives.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats! Looking forward to your observations. :T


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

You're gonna love that TV. I bought my Sony LCD RPTV one year too early (i.e. 1 year before SXRD sets were affordable). Otherwise I would have gotten an SXRD set. My friends got one last year (basically the same set as yours).
I AVIA-calibrated it for them. It really does offer a great picture.


Mitch


----------

